# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Peanut butter, bannana, choclate sprinkles

## Crueldeer

Last night I ate a spoonful of peanut butter with a slice of bannana and chocolate sprinkles on it

After that i drank a cup of milk

Then that night I had my first LD :Good idea:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Right you know what I'm buying from the shop tommorow.  ::D:

----------


## westonci

> Last night I ate a spoonful of peanut butter with a slice of bannana and chocolate sprinkles on it
> 
> After that i drank a cup of milk
> 
> Then that night I had my first LD



Did you eat those before you went to bed? Or In the middle of the night (WBTB)

----------


## DuB

Two days ago I had the flu.

Yesterday I prayed to the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man to make my flu go away.

Today I am better :Good idea: 

 ::roll::

----------


## Crueldeer

before bed

----------


## luciddream

Did you make sweet, sweet love to your dream characters?

----------


## Theskit

> Two days ago I had the flu.
> 
> Yesterday I prayed to the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man to make my flu go away.
> 
> Today I am better



Are you implying that this is faulty cause and effect because all of those foods have amino acids and other chemicals that work together in helping you get better dreams or lucid ones for that matter. Look around the lucid aids section of the forum and you may learn a thing or two.

----------


## luciddream

I'll have to try this.  ::D: 
Peanut butter + Bananas

Yum, sounds good too!

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Are you implying that this is faulty cause and effect because all of those foods have amino acids and other chemicals that work together in helping you get better dreams or lucid ones for that matter. Look around the lucid aids section of the forum and you may learn a thing or two.



Ahh, leave him alone. He probably knows more than you anyway, and he's been here longer.  ::goodjob2:: 

_My appologies if I took that the wrong way._

----------


## DuB

> Are you implying that this is faulty cause and effect



 :Clap: 





> Look around the lucid aids section of the forum and you may learn a thing or two.



Gee, thanks for the tip.  ::roll::

----------


## Noin

Next comes a margherita with tiramisu and 2 kilos of sugar, and some lemons to that.

Im tellin you, it works!

----------


## RunflaCruiser

It could be a placebo effect too.

----------


## luciddream

I've tried this 3 times and I'm still not completely sure if it worked. I did notice that my dreams were very vivid on those nights but I'm not sure if it's just a coincidence. In any case, I'm convinced enough that I'm going to continue doing this.

----------


## Wildman

Peanut butter, milk and bananas contain vitamin B6.  :smiley:

----------


## Universal Mind

Bananas and peanut butter both prove the existence of God.  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QGMuIyBK5P4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FZFG5PKw504&feature=related

----------


## luciddream

Rick roll?
*not clicking*

----------

